# State of Decay - Survival-Sammelthread



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema State of Decay. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um State of Decay. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit einigen Tagen ist ja nun der Zombiesurvivaltitel State of Decay via Steam erhältlich.

Und ich muss sagen, ich bin schwer begeistert von dem Spiel. Ich mochte ja vorher schon DayZ & WarZ, aber der Titel stopft das Genre auch mit Inhalt voll. Ressourcenmangement, Gruppendynamik, Moral usw.

Wenn ihr was Interessantes erlebt habt, immer raus damit


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

bin auch interessiert.
warte aber noch ab, bis das spiel wirklich fertig ist.
hab keine lust eine beta-version zu spielen,


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2013)

Hab es mir am WE gekauft. Es hieß ja, man braucht unbedingt nen XBOX-Controller (oder ähnliches). War einfach neugierig, ob das mit meinem alten PS-Controller funzt. Ging natürlich nicht mit dem Controller. Aber dafür überraschenderweise mit Maus + Tastatur.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Controller-only = no-go

Ich finde es aber top, dass die Entwickler die Community einbeziehen wollen, wobei das auch mit einer kostenlosen Beta gegangen wäre...

Zumindest wurde für die Endversion eine vollständige M+T Steuerung angekündigt, dann werde ich es mir auch mal ansehen. Rein optisch ist es jetzt schon besser als die X360 Version.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. September 2013)

Damit kann man jedes Gamepad als Xbox-Controller tarnen und problemlos nutzen: x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2013)

Also wie gesagt: M+T Steuerung ist schon drin. Aber definitiv suboptimal. Schon alleine weil die Bezeichnungen alle noch im Controller-Style sind. Da heißt es dann erstmal raten und ausprobieren.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt: M+T Steuerung ist schon drin. Aber definitiv suboptimal. Schon alleine weil die Bezeichnungen alle noch im Controller-Style sind. Da heißt es dann erstmal raten und ausprobieren.


 Ah ok, war eindeutig als Pad-only angekündigt. Aber ich warte trotzdem noch, bis die Entwicklung ausgereifter ist.


----------



## Hawkins (23. September 2013)

Laut Steam schon 15 Stunden gespielt davon 10 Stunden in meinem aktuellen Game.

Als Basis hab ich das Stryder Warehouse. Mit gut platzierten Outposts ist es absolut Zombiesicher und wird nie angegriffen.
Basis Upgrades: Betten für 16 Leute, Garden, Med Lab, Library, Watchtower, Workshop, Trainingcenter alles maximal ausgebaut dank Library. Mit dem Watchtower und dem Trainingroom hat man massive Bonus Exp auf fast alle wichtigen Skills so das man die Survivors viel schneller aufleveln kann.
Food Fuel und Ammo hat man mit den Facilities auch fast unendlich. Garden gibt täglich Food, im Storageroom kann man Food in Fuel umwandeln und Ammo gibts vom Trainingroom.
Mir sind leider schon 3 Leute gestorben. 



Spoiler



Der Pastor wurde vom Ranger erschossen da er Krank war. Ich musste daraufhin den Ranger töten  Ein dritter Survivor wurde von ner Horde überrannt bevor ich ihn retten konnte. Aber egal, war eh nur der nervige Bruder der Radiogöre. Survival of the fittest, ***!



Hab momentan 15 Survivors in der Basis. Ich spiele sie immer abwechselnd damit sie alle gute Skills bekommen. Mit den Skillboosts von Tower und Trainingroom geht das auch ziemlich schnell.
Von der Map hab ich bis jetzt erst gut 1/2 gesehn, ich arbeite mich sehr langsam vor und scavenge alles was ich kriegen kann.


Schon im jetztigem Zustand ist das Game echt super solange man mit nem Controller spielt. Nur das Zielen mit ner Ranged Waffe ist damit echt eine Herausforderung für mich 
Content gibts im Game reichlich, mir sind es fast zu viele Nebenaufgaben. Alle 3 Minuten gibts ne neue 
Bugs sind mir bis jetzt noch keine aufgefallen, crashes hatte ich auch keinen einzigen.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Laut Steam schon 15 Stunden gespielt davon 10 Stunden in meinem aktuellen Game.
> 
> Als Basis hab ich das Stryder Warehouse. Mit gut platzierten Outposts ist es absolut Zombiesicher und wird nie angegriffen.
> Basis Upgrades: Betten für 16 Leute, Garden, Med Lab, Library, Watchtower, Workshop, Trainingcenter alles maximal ausgebaut dank Library. Mit dem Watchtower und dem Trainingroom hat man massive Bonus Exp auf fast alle wichtigen Skills so das man die Survivors viel schneller aufleveln kann.
> ...


 
Ähm, Spoilertag???


----------



## Hawkins (23. September 2013)

Wieso Spoiler? Das waren keine scripted events der Story, sondern alles Zufallsgenerierte sachen.

hab es aber trotzdem mal bearbeitet


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Wieso Spoiler? Das waren keine scripted events der Story, sondern alles Zufallsgenerierte sachen.
> 
> hab es aber trotzdem mal bearbeitet


 Ah ok, dachte das wäre Story, kenne mich mit dem Spiel noch nicht so gut aus....dann nichts für ungut.


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin auch interessiert.
> warte aber noch ab, bis das spiel wirklich fertig ist.
> hab keine lust eine beta-version zu spielen,


 

also bisher is mir nur die fehlende tastaturunterstützung aufgefallen,,bugs oder abstürze hatte ich bisher in 8 std nich einen


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

so langsam wirds bei mir auch eng...werd schon fast überrannt,,da muss wohl ein neues zuhause her 

wie is das,,kommt das automatisch wärend der story oder kann ich da einfach losziehen und mir ne neue hütte suchen?


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> also bisher is mir nur die fehlende tastaturunterstützung aufgefallen,,bugs oder abstürze hatte ich bisher in 8 std nich einen


 Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso fehlend? Hab ich eine Kopie erwischt, bei der die Tastaturunterstützung versehentlich mit drin ist?


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso fehlend? Hab ich eine Kopie erwischt, bei der die Tastaturunterstützung versehentlich mit drin ist?



ich denk das geht vorerst nur mit gamepad O.o  habs nich probiert,,zock sowas eh mitm pad


----------



## Mothman (23. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich denk das geht vorerst nur mit gamepad O.o  habs nich probiert,,zock sowas eh mitm pad


Siehe oben. Ich hab es einfach mal probiert und es geht. Ist aber nichts dokumentiert oder so. Ich hab aber auch erst mal kurz für wenige Minuten angespielt.


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Ich hab es einfach mal probiert und es geht. Ist aber nichts dokumentiert oder so. Ich hab aber auch erst mal kurz für wenige Minuten angespielt.


 ah ok,,na denn,,is doch gut wenns klappt 

berichte mal wenn du n bischen gespielt hast,,,

bisher für mich auf jedenfall das zombie spiel mit der größten ähnlichkeit zu walking dead


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> bisher für mich auf jedenfall das zombie spiel mit der größten ähnlichkeit zu walking dead


 Inwiefern? The Walking Dead basiert doch ausschließlich auf Skripten bzw. einer vordefinierten Story mit Entscheidungssituationen. Daneben ist es doch eher ein P&C Adventure mit QTE Elementen.....


----------



## stawacz (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Inwiefern? The Walking Dead basiert doch ausschließlich auf Skripten bzw. einer vordefinierten Story mit Entscheidungssituationen. Daneben ist es doch eher ein P&C Adventure mit QTE Elementen.....



ich mein ja direkt die serie "walking dead".state of decay ist recht ähnlich aufgebaut,,da gehts halt auch viel um die gruppe der überlebenden selbst,,die dynamik untereinander usw  die quests erinnern auch mehrfach an szenen aus der serie



Spoiler



in staffel 3 von walking dead suchen sich die überlebenden zb auch das gefängnis als neue sicherere basis,,,so funktioniert das im spiel auch


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich mein ja direkt die serie "walking dead".state of decay ist recht ähnlich aufgebaut,,da gehts halt auch viel um die gruppe der überlebenden selbst,,die dynamik untereinander usw  die quests erinnern auch mehrfach an szenen aus der serie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso ok, alles klar.


----------



## stawacz (24. September 2013)

was ich auch klasse finde is,das man nich plump drauf los kloppt sondern,das man sich für viele missionen richtig zeit lassen muss....wann schlag ich zu(tag oder nacht)wen nehm ich mit,,welche bewaffnung is am besten geeignet usw

wenn man zb was holen muss,und da sind drei vier zombiehorden(ja die jungs sind da auch in grüppchen unterwegs) direkt in der nähe,,macht man ein falsches geräusch hat man mal eben bei drei horden um die dreißig zombies an der backe ....

wenn man gerade draußen is ,is ein auto recht hilfreich...aber vorsicht,,dat gibt fiese flecken 

hab jetzt fast 15 std gespielt und bin immer noch in der ersten stadt nach der startstadt,,denke mal hier werd ich noch etwa 5 std verbringen..und dann gehts erst in die nächste stadt,,,es gibt einfach so viel zu tun.denke mal unter 40-50 std geh ich nich aus dem spiel am ende


----------



## Hawkins (24. September 2013)

Hab mittlerweile auch fast 20h gespielt und so langsam muss ich sagen ist das Game irgendwie zu einfach. Wenn man erst einmal raus hat wie die Zombies reagieren kann man eine Horde bequem allein besiegen ohne ernsthafte Gefahr. Und da ist es auch egal ob ich nen frischen Char ohne skills nehm oder meinen gepimpten "Alle Skills auf 7" Charakter.
Die Survivor npc werden später auch super stark wenn man ihre Skills pusht und ihnen eine gute Heavy Weapon gibt. Selbst ganze Horden macht ein Ai Survivor solo platt wenn er Fighting skill 7 und ne Heavy Weapon hat.

Die einzige Gefahr sind für mich momentan diese superschnellen "Jockey" Zombis die einen auf den Boden drücken oder die fetten "Tanks". Alle anderen sind einfach im Nahkampf zu besiegen.
Ich hoffe die Devs erhöhen die Spawns der Superzombies. Momentan trifft man die viel zu selten.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Hab mittlerweile auch fast 20h gespielt und so langsam muss ich sagen ist das Game irgendwie zu einfach. Wenn man erst einmal raus hat wie die Zombies reagieren kann man eine Horde bequem allein besiegen ohne ernsthafte Gefahr. Und da ist es auch egal ob ich nen frischen Char ohne skills nehm oder meinen gepimpten "Alle Skills auf 7" Charakter.
> Die Survivor npc werden später auch super stark wenn man ihre Skills pusht und ihnen eine gute Heavy Weapon gibt. Selbst ganze Horden macht ein Ai Survivor solo platt wenn er Fighting skill 7 und ne Heavy Weapon hat.
> 
> Die einzige Gefahr sind für mich momentan diese superschnellen "Jockey" Zombis die einen auf den Boden drücken oder die fetten "Tanks". Alle anderen sind einfach im Nahkampf zu besiegen.
> Ich hoffe die Devs erhöhen die Spawns der Superzombies. Momentan trifft man die viel zu selten.


 Hat das Spiel keinen einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad, der z.B. den eigenen Schaden und den der Zombies anpasst? Wenn nicht, sollte das jemand mal den Devs nahelegen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2013)

Spielt man in dem Spiel mehrere Charaktere und kann immer zwischen diesen umschalten, oder wie läuft das ab? Finde das Spiel von der Idee her super, allerdings warte ich mit dem Kauf noch, bis die Maus + Tastatursteuerung eingebaut ist.


----------



## stawacz (24. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Spielt man in dem Spiel mehrere Charaktere und kann immer zwischen diesen umschalten, oder wie läuft das ab? Finde das Spiel von der Idee her super, allerdings warte ich mit dem Kauf noch, bis die Maus + Tastatursteuerung eingebaut ist.


 jap man kann munter hin und her schalten,und alle haben unterschiedliche skills und entwickeln sich....wie schon erwähnt wurde,soll die maus/tastatursteuerung doch schon funktionieren,,,schrieb jemand am anfang des threads 

http://pic-hoster.net/upload/54885/2013-09-24_00010.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> jap man kann munter hin und her schalten,und alle haben unterschiedliche skills und entwickeln sich....wie schon erwähnt wurde,soll die maus/tastatursteuerung doch schon funktionieren,,,schrieb jemand am anfang des threads
> 
> http://pic-hoster.net/upload/54885/2013-09-24_00010.jpg
> 
> ...


 Hat das Spiel denn noch Bugs oder sonstige Probleme im aktuellen Zustand?


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel denn noch Bugs oder sonstige Probleme im aktuellen Zustand?


 
ganz ehrlich,,,außer ein zwei clippingfehler und das einmal ein begleiter einfach abgehauen is(bug oder aus angst,,keine ahnung )
is es erfreulich fehlerfrei...im gegensatz zu anderen early access spielen wie zb "warZ"(wo es im grunde gar keinen content gab) is es wie ich finde recht komplett..nix was mit ein zwei kleinen patches nich behoben werden kann....heute kam auch wieder n patch

für mich trifft das spiel absolut den zeitgeist...bin riesen fan der walking dead serie und vom survival genre.

alles in einer hübschen malerischen open world verpackt,und dazu noch ne gute aber nich übertriebene portion rollenspielelemente.und eine richtig anständige spielzeit bietet es auch..bin jetzt bei 17 std und immer noch in der zweiten stadt

game pro hatte für die x box version glaub ich 89% gegeben,,mmn absolut verdient.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,,,außer ein zwei clippingfehler und das einmal ein begleiter einfach abgehauen is(bug oder aus angst,,keine ahnung )
> is es erfreulich fehlerfrei...im gegensatz zu anderen early access spielen wie zb "warZ"(wo es im grunde gar keinen content gab) is es wie ich finde recht komplett..nix was mit ein zwei kleinen patches nich behoben werden kann....heute kam auch wieder n patch
> 
> für mich trifft das spiel absolut den zeitgeist...bin riesen fan der walking dead serie und vom survival genre.
> ...


 Danke, das klingt doch schon mal ziemlich gut. 

Aber da ich gerade eh nicht mit der Maus zocken kann, warte ich noch ein paar Patches ab.


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2013)

ich spiel sowas eh mit pad..könnt mir auch vorstellen das man mit tastatur n bischen mehr zu kämpfen hat,gerade wenn mehrere zombies kommen

naja,,auf jedenfall im hinterkopf behalten,,lohnt sich


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2013)

mal ne frage an einen der es spielt,,,,wie genau mach ich das,wenn ich neue mitglieder werben will??mach zwar eigentlich alles was so angezeigt wird für gott und die welt,,und kann auch immer wieder zu anderen häuern in denen überlebende leben,,aber mitkommen wollen die jetzt nich


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. September 2013)

Stimmt es, dass es Low-Texturen gibt, kein AA und quasi noch alles auf Konsolenverhältnissen stattfindet?


----------



## Hawkins (25. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass es Low-Texturen gibt, kein AA und quasi noch alles auf Konsolenverhältnissen stattfindet?


 
Grafisch ist es kein Crysis aber es sieht ganz gut aus. Schau dir einfach ein paar Youtube Videos in 1080p an. Mir gefällt das Game.

AA scheint es keins zu geben, ich hab im Nvidia Treiber FXAA forciert, aber keine Ahnung ob das was ingame bringt


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass es Low-Texturen gibt, kein AA und quasi noch alles auf Konsolenverhältnissen stattfindet?


 Siehe selbst: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrSlF4Hzidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2013)

hab mir gestern abend auch noch mal den x-box test durchgelesen,und da waren ein paar screenshots dabei,,,also da sieht die pc version schon um längen besser aus..auch wenn man jetzt nich so viel einstellen kann^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. September 2013)

Die Grafik geht. Blumentöpfe gewinnt sie noch nicht. Mich stört vor allem im Moment, dass man so wenig Sachen tragen kann, und alles irgendwie zu hektisch ist. Besonders die Klopperei. Selbst ne Tür wird mit Lichtgeschwindigkeitsanimation geöffnet.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

In diesem Video von Videogamer wird auch die Grafik von PC und X360 verglichen (direkt/Splitscreen), da fällt vor allem die deutlich höhere Bildschärfe der PC Version aus. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKF3OU_fauQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stawacz (27. September 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Grafik geht. Blumentöpfe gewinnt sie noch nicht. Mich stört vor allem im Moment, dass man so wenig Sachen tragen kann, und alles irgendwie zu hektisch ist. Besonders die Klopperei. Selbst ne Tür wird mit Lichtgeschwindigkeitsanimation geöffnet.


 

also was die traglast betrifft,,,man findet(schon in der ersten stadt) des öfteren große rucksäcke,die haben dann mehr slots

ich farm eigentlich immer so,das ich mir vom gewicht her die taschen so voll haue wie es geht,,und dann nehm ich erst die lebensmittel,benzin,munition oder baustoffe für die basis mit..und dann natürlich am besten mit auto unterwegs, zu fuß kann das schon schwer werden anhand der mangelnden ausdauer bei großem gewicht

und letztenendes is das ja auch irgendwo der sinn des spiels,,immer zu gucken,was is grad am wichtigsten,ws brauch meine base usw

hab mitlerweile zum dritten mal angefangen,,irgendwas verhau ich immer,,


----------



## stawacz (27. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In diesem Video von Videogamer wird auch die Grafik von PC und X360 verglichen (direkt/Splitscreen), da fällt vor allem die deutlich höhere Bildschärfe der PC Version aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
find auch,die pc version,sieht deutlichst besser aus,,auch wenns hier und da manchmal ein wenig flimmert,,trotzdem is sie recht hübsch und stimmig...die atmosphäre is auf jedenfall super 

und ich hab so lang,dayZ und war Z gespielt,,da is state of decay schon hübscher anzusehen


----------



## Utera (15. Oktober 2013)

@stawacz  Ich finde deine Beschreibung spitze und das könnte ich sein der das alles so geschrieben hat 
Auch ich hab bereits das drittemal angefangen weil man erst später im Spiel oft draufkommt was man falsch gemacht hat 
Ich will irgendwie von der Kirche nicht weg aber man hat ja leider zuwenig Baufläche 
Neue Leute kannst du am besten ja über den Funk finden.
Ich finde das Spiel nicht zu schwer und das gefällt mir nur das stimmt nicht das man ohne Probleme alles wegputzt später im Level.
Wenn man überheblich wird kann man sehr schnell den Tod finden.Ich finds genial das Game und der Preis auf dem PC ist auch super.
Ich hab in der Nähe von der Kirche auf einen Plateau einige Sachen liegen gesehen aber ich weiss nicht wie man darauf kommt habs einmal probiert runterzurutschen beim Abhang was leider mit einem Todesfall endete.  Zum aufwärmen bis endlich Dayz fertig ist grad richtig


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie hätte ich schon auch Interesse daran - finds nur schade, dass es der Coop nicht in diesen Titel schafft und zögere deshalb noch mit dem Kauf.


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2013)

*State of Decay Padsteuerung funktioniert nicht mehr*

hallöchen

hat noch jemand das problem,das er wenn er das spiel mit dem pad zockt,die tasten nicht mehr funktionieren??kann keine türen öffnen,waffe ziehen,sachen benutzen etc


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

also, es ging aber vorher? gab es nen Patch oder so? Pad mal an einem anderen Port probiert?


----------



## stawacz (10. November 2013)

ja vorher gings,,mmn seit dem letzten patch,,konnt aber bisher von keinem sonst was im netz finden,,pad funktioniert bei anderen spielen


----------



## tux76 (17. November 2013)

*State Of Decay .. Schlafplätze bauen ??*

Hallo Forum .. Habe mir heute das Spiel State of Decay gekauft und bin am verzweifeln. Ich komme nicht dahinter wie man Schlafplätze in den Basen baut. Vielleicht spielt jemand von Euch das Spiel ja auch und kann mir helfen. Eine vernünftige Anleitung .. Handbuch gibt es für das Spiel nicht. Bitte um Hilfe. Danke.


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2013)

hi ho,,ich spiel das,,is n klasse spiel,,,

also,,du hast ja sicher bemerkt das man verschiedene dinge sammeln muss die täglich verbraucht werden,,,nahrung,munition,baumittel und noch irgendwas

zum bauen brauchst du immer diese baustoffe,dazu ziehst du los,und farmst die gegend ab,,am besten uf baustellen und großen lagerhallen gucken,,
dann spiel ich das spiel,mit dem gamepad,,da is für das baufenster das steuerkreutz nach oben,und dann mit den schultertasten den reiter durchblättern,,irgendwann kommt das baufenster,,,und dort steht dann sogar was du genau für die schlafplätze brauchst,,is nich so viel,ich glaub 15-20 baustoffe,,so fern du alles erfüllt hast,,is das icon grün,und du kannst das bauen lassen,,dauert dann 15 min oder so


----------



## ReinerSeidler (5. Dezember 2013)

State of Decay
Hallo
Weiß jemand wie man ein Auto startet? Ich bin ganz am Anfang, schaue vom Wasserturm, sehe ein Auto, gehe hin, kann aber nicht fahren. Was mache ich falsch?
Danke mal im Voraus, Reiner


----------



## Hawkins (5. Dezember 2013)

Normalerweise nur einsteigen und schon kann es losgehn. Man muss es nicht starten.

Wenn du noch sehr am Anfang der Story bist kann es aber sein das die Autos noch nicht "freigeschaltet" sind.


----------



## Mordekaiser (6. Dezember 2013)

*State of Decay bekommt kein Vollbild hin ?!*

Hallo


Ich kriege kein Vollbild hin. Die Grafiksettings ändern nichts. Habe  auch versucht bei Steam, bei "Startoption festlegen" -widescreen  einzustellen aber hilft nichts


Hat irgendjemand ne Lösung ????


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Dezember 2013)

Versuch mal die berühmte Tastenkombination Alt+Enter


----------



## Mordekaiser (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Bild flackert mehr nicht


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2013)

Mordekaiser schrieb:


> Das Bild flackert mehr nicht


 

am besten mal direkt bei steam,bei der state of decay gruppe schauen,,da findest du sicher was dazu.


----------



## DerTaed (12. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Ich hatte das Spiel, wo es rauskam schon auf der X-Box gezockt. Ich will mir das aber demnächst auch bei Steam wiederholen.
Ich bin da zur Zeit gar nicht so auf dem laufendem. Ist da eventuell auch Multiplayer führ geplant? Weiß das vielleicht einer von euch?
Währe wie ich finde, auf jeden Fall angebracht in dem Spiel.

Ich wünsch euch noch einen angenehmen Tag!
Fühlt euch gegrüßt,
DerTäd


----------



## stawacz (12. Dezember 2013)

DerTaed schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich hatte das Spiel, wo es rauskam schon auf der X-Box gezockt. Ich will mir das aber demnächst auch bei Steam wiederholen.
> Ich bin da zur Zeit gar nicht so auf dem laufendem. Ist da eventuell auch Multiplayer führ geplant? Weiß das vielleicht einer von euch?
> Währe wie ich finde, auf jeden Fall angebracht in dem Spiel.
> ...


 state of decay ist von einem der entwickler von WoW und war sozusagen als probelauf geplant.in nich allzuferner zukunft soll das spiel dann als onlinegame erscheinen,,mit dem namen class 4.

hab aber noch nix weiter davon gehört,,


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (4. Februar 2014)

*Habe ich was verpasst?*

Ich habe das Spiel erstmals durch und bin bereits in DLC, aber bei der Story habe ich echte Fragen offen, da ich nicht sicher bin ob ich jede Storyline zu ende spielte.

1. Quentin wer waren die Angreifer?

2. Wie konnte die Richterin und der Sheriff so schnell fallen?

Wann kommt der neue DLCs raus?


----------

